# TEAC DW-224E-B [CD-ROM drive] doesn't work



## addicus (Jan 25, 2008)

It shows in Device Manager, My Computer. It opens and closes correctly.

It shows Fail when I run the Toshiba Diagnostics.

Basically it won't read any dvd/cd/cdr. Recent problem that occurred without any added drivers. I have uninstalled, reinstalled. There are no updated drivers available (Windows has the best one).

Any suggestions?

OS: XP SP2


----------



## somlaktun (Aug 17, 2008)

I just found my problem as you mention. and my drive cann't work with CR-Rom / RW , but DVD is work, Do you have solution,yet ?


----------



## NePaul (Nov 17, 2008)

addicus said:


> It shows in Device Manager, My Computer. It opens and closes correctly.
> 
> Basically it won't read any dvd/cd/cdr. Recent problem that occurred without any added drivers. I have uninstalled, reinstalled. There are no updated drivers available (Windows has the best one).
> 
> ...


I am having exactly the same problem with my Toshiba Satellite 1130-Z25 TEAC DW-224E DVD CD Drive. I haven't run Toshiba diagnostics though (how do you do that?). I have trawled the internet for solutions but have only found problems :4-dontkno and the possibility that the drive is knackered. Did anyone give any solutions for this one?


----------

